# Test of a video from chrome book to u-tube



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

[/B]

Here ya go Got it figured out OM


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Good shooting OM. Downright surgical. I'd have needed 10 shots and a pair of tin snips!

Chromebook you say? I've been thinking about a tablet... :stupidcomp:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That's aluminum surgery alright, what size ammo?*


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *That's aluminum surgery alright, what size ammo?*


3/8" steel Balls....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> Good shooting OM. Downright surgical. I'd have needed 10 shots and a pair of tin snips!
> 
> Chromebook you say? I've been thinking about a tablet... :stupidcomp:


I would get a Samsung Tab 3 7.0 Tablet.......The Chrome Book Note book Is a different computer all together..not like windows..You have to learn how

too use it.....


----------

